# Information for Irish Girl on UK adoption



## gailgegirl (Aug 20, 2011)

Deleted by original poster


----------



## MummyPea (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi! 

What a hard decision to have to make! To move countries to have a child. I can't advise about best places to live but I can tell you that our agency have been fantastic! We live in Essex and used Southend Borough Council. They are fantastic beyond words. Even if you don't live in their immediate area, they will still approve you. Our SW has recently traveled to and from Cambridge to assess a couple, and is about the go to Scotland to do the same!!! Obviously that's because these people were doing child specific adoption.

We started the process 20 months ago, and currently Little Pea is playing happily in the living room with his daddy. He'll have been home a fortnight tomorrow.

Southend and the surrounding areas are quite nice. There are some lovely quiet villages/towns nearby but still with good links to London and beyond. There's also an airport, that flies to Ireland!

Whatever you decide to do, good luck!!


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you considered Northern Ireland?  Please note that England, Scotland, NI and Wales all have different systems. Hopefully people from each will weigh in?

I can only speak for the English system.

If you are planning for an international adoption, regardless, it will not matter where in England you reside. Most local authorities delegate the assessment for people interested in international adoption to a specific agency with wide boundaries.

If you would like to adopt from England, then I recommend choosing a place to live near an airport with cheap flights to where your families/friends live in Ireland. Again, it will not matter what the local authority is like in terms of assessment, as you can opt to apply to any agency or LA that will take you. So choose a place you like. 

I don't know if you plan to return to Ireland after you adopt, but if you do plan to stay, you may wish to consider the provision of adoption support when deciding where to live. This review should include children's services such as CAMHS. OFSTED reports on the quality of schools and services for looked after children.

Good luck!


----------



## somedaysoon (Mar 7, 2013)

Just starting adoption process, but some of the trusts in NI seem to be quite good eg Belfast trust. There are a few agencies too but I don't think they would do intercountry adoption. I looked into intercountry adoption at one point and was put in touch with an agency in London, so perhaps somewhere in England may be better. I would contact Adoption UK and ask which agencies deal with intercountry adoption and their location. Sorry I can't help you so much, but wish you all the best whatever you decide to do x


----------



## Handstitchedmum (Mar 24, 2013)

Just so we are clear - NI is part of the UK.  UK = United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. Do you mean Great Britain (e.g England, Wales and Scotland) when you say "UK" or do you mean just England?


----------



## JenJJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi there sorry to read about your journey, from what you say and your signature you say you have 6 embryos left are they DE? Looks like you are getting pregnant but not sticking, have you had this investigated? It could be immune issues? if it were me, before moving countries I would consult a recurrent miscarriage specialist perhaps Dr Gorgy or a clinic like ARGC in London who have great live baby success rates. Another option is surrogacy? 

I read a thread somewhere else that a couple were asked to destroy frozen sperm in order to proceed, they fought it but I wonder how having embryos may affect your process to adopt? 

Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## tonbridgelou (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi
I am English and live in France.  I don't have too much to add but just wanted to say that I understand the thought process you are going through as we have been through it/are going through it too..  it's a toughie..    I have a house in Hove (nr Brighton in the south) but am not resident in the UK.  I also made enquires into adoption and was told by Brighton & Hove council that we need to be resident in the UK 1 year before we start the adoption process.. (They also said that they were not currently accepting registrations anyway as they were oversubscribed).  However, I have also approached a London council who were less specific about the time you had to be resident before starting the process - their interpretation of the law seemed to be that you have to be (habitually) resident 1 year before the adoption order goes through.. so potentially you could start the process sooner than the year with some authorities..  Thought I would mention this in case you hadn't come across it.. 

Anyway, for me, I have parked the idea of adoption for the moment whilst we embark on Egg Donation (which doesn't need a move back to the UK). If ED doesn't work we'll also be moving back to the UK to try to adopt..  

(If your work is mobile, maybe you should think about where the cost of living/housing is lowest.. i.e. avoid London and the South East!)


----------



## JenJJ (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Gail I really hope your next FET works, I guess the other alternative is to find a surrogate? I can really feel your need to be a mother hugs keep your chin up xxx


----------

